# Soft Limp Mode? fix?



## 2naFish (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello,
I have a 2003 1.8T beetle with a APR 91/stock chip, I have had it for about a year now, and untill recently I thought that I was getting the right amount of boost at WOT. 
I am familiar with Hard limp mode (5 psi) and I get it pretty often when I start the car in the morning or cold weather, but what i was not aware of was Soft Limp mode (15 psi) because I always wondered why I never spiked past 15 psi, I thought that it was suppose to be like this. 
So my question now is, how can I fix this so that the ECU does not have Soft Limp mode, I was reading about the Diode mod and was wondering if this is a possible fix for my problem. If any one with the same problem could confirm this please let me know. I have driven with the maf unplugged and there was no CEL and the same Soft Limp mode was present limiting me to 15 psi. plus it smells like the engine is running rich since its in limp mode.
Any help would be very much appriciated.


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Soft Limp Mode? fix? (2naFish)*

bump for a beetle problem...I have it too.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Soft Limp Mode? fix? (six7vdub)*

Sounds like a bad N75 valve. I had a problem too, sometimes I would have boost and sometimes it would come on and go off. Wierd. Also check vacume hoses.


----------



## 2naFish (Dec 3, 2004)

it has never gone above 15 psi since i got the chip a year ago. would the diode mod work for this problem?


----------



## minimumboost (Jun 8, 2004)

well i would check out other possible problems before i went out and tried somthing new.
There is a reason that it wont go above it, not that you got a bad program.
Check all of your vacuum lines.
Grab a someone elses N75 (does not have to be NB specific) Throw it on your NB and try.
Other than that you can have some one vag com the car to check for codes.
do you have a CEL rite now?
Tris


----------



## 2naFish (Dec 3, 2004)

i have never had a CEL with my car, even with the maf unplugged for 2 days of driving.
what is the PSI i should be getting with a 91 octane program from APR? anyone else with this chip please let me know.
is the N75 the one that you can get a J valve for that delays the signal to the wastegate to let boost out? they are like $75 bucks right? which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (2naFish)*

I have the same issue with my NBC with the APR 93 octane program. Replacing the N75 valve had no effect (I went from the stock 'C' to the ECS Race 'H' valve). Just drive a bit, then turn off the engine for 10 secs and it will clear. I have posted in several forums and to date no one has the answer on getting rid of the limp mode issue completely.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

if it's going into limp mode, then scan for codes.
15psi is ~ 1 bar (14.7 psi) and the APR chip is a 1 bar chip. Are you expecting more then that? It should spike to more, and then taper off but requested boost will be at 15psi.


_Modified by gt2437 at 1:42 PM 3-21-2005_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (gt2437)*

I only get the 'hard' limp mode 1st thing in the morning...


----------



## 2naFish (Dec 3, 2004)

yeah i know how to clear the hard limp and i only usually get the hard limp when i start it in the morning or when its cold and i havent driven it in like 12 hours.
i gues that makes sense that it should get 1 bar worth of boost, it is just that i see all these people with GIAC chips boosting to like 18 and 19 till redline and I just wanted to make sure.
The other day i noticed that it was spike a bit to like 17 psi, but that was the first time i really noticed it spike. it lasted like a second and only happen 2 out of the 5 times i went WOT.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Soft Limp Mode? fix? (2naFish)*

Isn't this interesting .. I have this on my Audi A4 (B6) too... They claim that only a couple people in the 'thousands' of chips they have ever sold have had a problem... Get on the phone to APR! the more people complain, the more likely they are to actually DO something instead of bury their head in the sand.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (2naFish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2naFish* »_yeah i know how to clear the hard limp and i only usually get the hard limp when i start it in the morning or when its cold and i havent driven it in like 12 hours.
i gues that makes sense that it should get 1 bar worth of boost, it is just that i see all these people with GIAC chips boosting to like 18 and 19 till redline and I just wanted to make sure.
The other day i noticed that it was spike a bit to like 17 psi, but that was the first time i really noticed it spike. it lasted like a second and only happen 2 out of the 5 times i went WOT.

the K03 and K03 sport will always drop boost in the upper RPM range as it is running out of steam (how the aftermarket programming is setup to make the best use of it). The turbo will only push 12-13psi at redline. Should be a solid 1 bar to at least 5k RPM.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (gt2437)*

My wife is still trying to figure out what "hard limp mode" means!


----------

